# First NW3 trial



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so impressed and a little jealous. They have no trials in my area and I know just to get in a trial is a lottery so it’s a pain to get into a trial. When they have trials here I will apply, but I’m not into traveling a distance. Crating from your car is hard especially when the weather is miserable because there is no inside space to go to warm up or cool off. And it is a long day to keep both you and your dogs energy up and focused on working. 

This venue is hard, you can’t fail any search, all searches on that long day have to pass to get your title. I write this so people read this are aware how difficult this is to achieve.

I applaud you both for a wonderful attempt and hope one day to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Nifty!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow I am impressed. That all sounds way more complicated than anything I do in obedience and rally.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is so neat! Thanks for sharing all the fun details!

Our trainer is very into nose work. This makes me want to get on the list for her next session.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am impressed. The more I learn about nosework the more amazed I am. Wow! That sounds complex and intense. Congratulations on doing so well. And here I am as an obedience competitor being pleased when Noelle finds the right scent on a dumbbell we both can see. Nosework teams blow my mind.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That’s great that you do this, it does sound very challenging. I’m interested to hear more about it.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

You might be surprised (or not) that most of the training is for handlers. After all, sniffing is part of every dog’s job description. It’s the handler’s job to note the wind direction, cover the search area, and observe their dog’s unique behavior, say, for odor versus pee. We also have to establish a search pattern, and then know when odor trumps the pattern. And lastly, but most important, to remember that it’s a game we get to play with our best friend so make sure to HAVE FUN!

FYI, treats are allowed in nosework, as is talking to and petting your dog. We’re asking for a behavior that’s innate and rewarding them for it. It’s a great sport for older dogs that are retired from activities like agility. NACSW developed nosework for shelter dogs, hence, the crating of dogs in cars. No problem with having a reactive dog as hosts go to lengths to keep dogs apart.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yesterday was NW3 trial #3. Maybe I should back up to #2, which was the last NACSW trial before COVID-19 lockdown in mid-March. I was really happy with my dog’s performance in March. He (or rather, we) succeeded at 5 of 6 searches, including a blank interior search. The sixth search was containers, where I called two false alerts and my dog missed a hide. Containers have come back to bite me.

Preparing for trial #3 wasn’t very intense. No formal classes, and I declined the on line video version offered by my trainer. This past week I went to the training club a few times with a plastic bin filled with containers. The first practice I elected to give my dog one pass at the U-shaped array. He hit on 3 out of 4 hot boxes, and I left it at that rather than run him past the boxes a second time. I can convince my dog that there are hides, even when there aren‘t, so the purpose was to encourage more independence (a tip from a container seminar last fall). The second trip to the club, he hit on 4 out of 4 (different arrangement, different type of containers). We also went to the local community college campus, which is currently a ghost town. We did some exterior and vehicle searches, which they don’t mind. I even had a security guard as an audience one day. I explained what I was doing and she had no problem with it. We practiced interior searches at home. It’s a game that both of my dogs love, especially as only one can work at a time and the non-working dog is delirious with excitement at having to wait.

Yesterday we were very lucky in that the temperature was in the 80s rather than 90s. I set up a new pop-up awning, which was just as easy as it was at home. Backed up my car to a grassy field, which helped to stay cool, rather than being surrounded by asphalt. For NW3 there are 6 search areas with anywhere from 0 to 3 hides. And there’s no indication of how you’ve done, even when you finish a search. It is a true exercise in letting go. My dog aced it, succeeding in every search. I very nearly aced it, except for the search where I ran out of time before calling ‘finished.’ I know that my dog doesn’t care, but I was kind of sad to have blown it. We earned a leg, which combined with another leg will equal an NW3 title. We also earned the NW3 vehicle element title (we succeeded in the vehicle search at three separate NW3 trials). I’m well down the wait list for the next two trials, so that won’t be any time soon.

I’m grateful to finally be able to relax during competition, which is helpful to my dog’s mental state. Also to be okay with the results. Nosework is such a fun sport, and I feel good about participating in an activity that taps into my dog’s innate talents. Sniffing is part of his job description.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

We earned another leg today to complete our Nosework 3 title. We also finished the exterior element title. The day started rainy, but we lucked out as the predicted thunderstorms missed the area. Two more NW3 titles are needed to earn the NW3 Elite title. There are a couple of upcoming trials that I'll enter, hoping to make the random draw of 30 participants. All in all, we're lucky that the NACSW venue lends itself to COVID safety measures.

We also have a couple agility trials over the next month. The first is my home club's outdoor trial. The second is an indoor trial at a large soccer facility. I don't know what to expect in a competition venue, as my dog is super excited by all of the other dogs and activity and hasn't trialed in a while. Although we've been practicing on our own and with friends, I miss formal agility classes that haven't resumed.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Glad the weather held out for you. At an agility trial when it rains, it brings out all sorts of smells which is not good. However, in nosework, maybe a recent rain works in your favor?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! So proud of you! YAY!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the good thoughts, training friends!

Carolinek, I didn't anticipate the effect of rain on exterior searches. The certifying official said that it caused the odor at the vehicle search to spread across the ground. My dog was sure all over the place during that search.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love hearing about nosework. I think Asta would really like it, but I am, starting on a new task to help me with my bipolar disorder,.- so with that nosework maybe in later day.. Congrats on your accomplishment.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow scooterscout99, you are doing amazing work. Huge congratulations. 

I’m so jealous that you have NACSW trials near you. I‘m on the trial committee for our AKC and we will have none until everyone is vaccinated. I only have C-Wags to enter and while I enjoy their searches, I would dearly love to do NACSW. 

I was planning to do ORTs this year and travel to trials before Covid existed and shut that plan down.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

One more NACSW trial in the books. Yesterday we participated in an exterior element trial at the Fairbury racetrack in Illinois. This is a super fast format, for anyone considering. There were 4 separate exterior search areas. We arrived at 12:30 and left at 3. I felt safe being either distanced and masked outdoors, or sitting in my car. We finished 6th overall, but I'm the weak link in this partnership, not making effective use of the wind to allow a faster find. There were 2 other spoos there and several poodle mixes . . what fun! All of the spoos titled.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done! And what a perfect format for covid.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations to you and all the poodles. Best way to have safe fun in a pandemic.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

NW3 qualification #2 yesterday! It was our first trial since last fall. All of the searches seemed good to me--I didn't call any false alerts--but you don't know until the end of the day when maps of the search areas are posted showing number and location of hides. There were 2 each interior & exterior searches and one search each of vehicles and containers. And they saved containers for last (grr) which is our Achilles heel. We were one of 7 teams to qualify, with one of the exteriors being a blank, or empty, search area. Maybe it's just repetition that has made nosework easier. But it could be that my dog was neutered a year ago and he's less interested in other smells . We received a couple of 'pronounced' ratings, which means it was an extra good search. My dog puts the same energy into nosework as he does toward hunting voles. Such a joyful boy.

I had hoped to take a detour to a local nature sanctuary that whooping cranes frequent, as the annual crane count had taken place earlier that morning. Time worked against us and it seemed more prudent to start the 2.5 hour drive home instead, not finishing with the trial until 6:20 pm. The biggest challenge of NW3 is maintaining focus (and energy) of both dog and handler over a very long day.

Next up are several element trials, level 2 containers and level 1 interiors. Interiors will be fun. Containers will be challenging because there will be distractors in some of the containers. My friend was in a level 2 trial recently where there were 4 distractors, one being a tennis ball. Could be difficult for some dogs. The nice aspect of these trials is that we will know how many hides there are, unlike in NW3.

We need to pass one more NW3 trial to earn NW3 Elite, and then start vying for the Elite trials that are even harder to get into!

This photo was taken on the porch which was a blank search area. It can be frustrating for some dogs who will 'find' an odor. I praise and treat lavishly at the end of every search, as I don't know which have been successful until the end of the day.

FYI, this trial was held at a county fairgrounds. I prepared by practicing in and around animal barns. Turned out that was not needed as the searches where held in and around reconstructed historical buildings (photo shows the quilting barn). However, there was a firing range on site which was in use during the trial. My dog is okay with gunfire, but not his beagle-rat terrier older 'sister.' She has an incredible nose however will never compete because of her fears.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done! Those distractors were always tough for Mia, who gets lots of practice scavenging on our daily hikes. You're an impressive team!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done! It has been great to read your competition journey. It is very possible that I love Nosework more than agility- and that is saying something. I feel like it connects me with this secret world dogs have, the scented world.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations, this is fabulous. How wonderful that you were only one of seven to qualify. That says a lot about your teamwork. I can’t believe you’re so close to NWS 3 elite.

My dog has zero interest in tennis balls, zip, nada, nope. Except when it’s a distraction hidden in a box in a trial. She didn’t alert but she sure wasted a lot of time sniffing. Darn distractions.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations! This sounds like a good time for all! How could I begin training for NW at home/yard?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

94Magna_Tom, I hope someone will weigh in with good YouTube or other videos of nosework instruction. It's super easy, with low equipment requirements. We started with setting out an array of open boxes with treats in just one of them, praising the dog when they located the correct box. The next step is to 'pair' treats with a target odor (birch, anise or clove for NACSW). Then phase out the treats and train with just odor.

Some training methods differ, introducing target odors immediately. My instructor is a judge in several canine nosework venues so I trusted her methods. I believe they are endorsed by NACSW, the organization that developed the sport.

I took formal lessons for about a year and now practice on my own or with a training friend. It's helpful to film practice searches . . . I'm using an iPhone mounted on my old SLR tripod with a bluetooth remote. It's easier to see the dogs 'change of behavior' in response to catching a scent. It's also easy to see the difference between the dog taking a second sniff of something in the environment and giving an actual alert on target odor.

This 5-minute trailer video shows the exact method that we learned from. My club hosted a couple of seminars teaching the open box search. We still don't host NW events (that may change soon), but the seminars generated enough interest that many club members are taking lessons elsewhere and attending nosework trials.



https://vimeo.com/ondemand/theparkervideos


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations! This sounds like a good time for all! How could I begin training for NW at home/yard?


Fenzi Dog Sports Academy is an online training school that has wonderful nosework instructors. One of them even competes with a 13(?) year old SPoo. She's going to be teaching a "before odor" class in the June session, which is good for younger puppies. Or you could jump right into the regular beginner class, which starts dogs on odor from the start. This is the website. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Last weekend we participated in two NACSW element trials (4 searches in only one element: containers, interiors, exteriors or vehicles). The first trial was our nemesis, level 2 containers. These are more difficult IMO than level 3 searches because they WILL contain distractors, while level 3 containers rarely does because the difficulty is in not knowing how many hides there are. We were doing great going into the 4th search, then my dog hit on a distractor in a 3-hide search (finding all of the hides as well). Bummer. That's considered a 'leg,' and if we achieve another leg it will lead to a title.

The second day was level 1 interiors. I LOVE interiors. We play sniffers in my home often with both dogs in the evening, and it is pure joy for them. We took 1st place in this trial with a total search time of 53.64 seconds for four separate interior searches. Two of the searches had the option of being off leash, and I did this. I finally have enough confidence in my dog's nose. He went directly to the hides in 2 of the searches.

Element trials are fun because they take place in half a day, rather than the full day required for other NACSW trials. The two other standard poodles there took 18th and 20th place out of 35 teams.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

1st place! Congratulations. Mia always had the most difficulty with Level 2 containers as well. Especially when she was tired, the distractors did their job.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Scooterscout! 

Perhaps you can explain in more detail the difference between a NW1 (or 2, 3) trial and a L1 element trial, and why a club would choose to do one or the other?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great question! This was confusing to me as well, and I spent precious lesson time asking questions. There are multiple venues for nosework, the same way that AKC, UKC and other organizations sponsor obedience and rally trials. NACSW is the original, the organization that developed the sport, and I'll explain their system.

There are 4 elements: interior, exterior, vehicle, and container. The requirements for an element search--including the height that an odor can be placed, and the number of vehicles to be searched--become more difficult as a team progresses from level 1 to level 2, level 3, elite division, and summit league (I don't compete in the last 2 and am not familiar with their rules). There is a time limit for each search which is determined by the certifying official and given to competitors ahead of the search. A 30 second warning of time expiring is usually given by the timekeeper. Treats are allowed (I've included a photo from a level 1 container element trial of my dog alerting and receiving treats at the box with the odor; also a vehicle search).

Level 1 trials use the birch odor and have one search for each of the elements. Containers are cardboard boxes only. The handler must call when the odor is found. Dogs must pass an odor recognition test for all 3 odors before entering a Level 1 trial.

Level 2 trials use both birch and anise. There will be 5 searches, so an 'extra' search for one of the elements. There will be 1 or 2 hides in each search and that information will be provided to competitors. At least one distractor is used in the container search. The handler must call each found odor and when their dog is finished searching.

Level 3 trials use birch, anise and clove. There will be 6 searches. There will be from 0 to 3 hides in each search area. There may be multiple distractors in containers. The handler must call each found odor and when their dog is finished searching. It's a little like Masters level in barn hunt, where you don't know how many rats there are and must call when your dog is finished searching.

The NW3 Elite title requires 3 successful passes in level 3.

Element trials have 4 searches of just one element, and they're held at level 1, 2 and 3 levels, following the rules above. Level 1 container trials will have only cardboard boxes to search. Level 2 will have other containers, sometimes a mix of containers in one search, and may have distractors (food, tennis balls, etc.). The club that hosted last weekend's element trials said that they like the shorter length of time required, each is a half day long. They are fun for competitors and easier to keep the humans and dogs energy up. There were 4 trials over two days last weekend.

AKC, UKC and C-WAGS provide opportunities to compete in nosework without committing as much time for trialing, or for completing all 4 elements in order to title. There are some differences in the odors used between different venues. Pre-COVID, they allowed crating in the building whereas NACSW requires crating in cars (this stems from the development of the sport as an activity for shelter dogs, to minimize interactions).


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! 1st place out of 35 competitors! That's impressive! Congratulations! 
Do you think I could use anise extract (comes in a bottle like vanilla does) and whole cloves to try this at home? Not sure what I could use for Birch (wintergreen oil?) Is the scent always hidden in a container, or can you do something like stuff it in a seat cushion crack or under a seat?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> We took 1st place in this trial with a total search time of 53.64 seconds for four separate interior searches.


. Wow, that is extremely impressive. Huge, huge, huge congratulations 




94Magna_Tom said:


> Do you think I could use anise extract (comes in a bottle like vanilla does) and whole cloves to try this at home? Not sure what I could use for Birch (wintergreen oil?) Is the scent always hidden in a container, or can you do something like stuff it in a seat cushion crack or under a seat?


Tom you have to buy very specific essential oils and how they are applied to cotton Qtips vary according to the organization. I compete in cWags and AKC. AKC is usually an all day affair too because most people compete in all 4 elements (containers, buried, interior and exterior [which contains vehicles]) as well as handler discrimination if offered. Both search birch, anise, clove and cypress.

Tom, I like to purchase my supplies from Oils - Paws 4 Fun. They sell the correct oils. Before using the oils you need to know how to prepare the Qtips and have them in suitable scent vessels. It helps to take a class and they usually start puppies at 4 months. I know you’re playing with hiding treats for Elroy and that’s perfect for preparing him to hunt for hides.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Tom, I like to purchase my supplies from Oils - Paws 4 Fun. They sell the correct oils. Before using the oils you need to know how to prepare the Qtips and have them in suitable scent vessels. It helps to take a class and they usually start puppies at 4 months. I know you’re playing with hiding treats for Elroy and that’s perfect for preparing him to hunt for hides.


Thanks for the info and link. I will continue with treats for now, but searching for non-treat scents seem cool and can be useful.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@scooterscout99 Thank you so much for such a detailed account of NACSW! It’s all beginning to make sense. I was confused when I went to sign up for another trial and saw options of NW1 and L1. It looks like NW1 is comprehensive, and more tiring. I’ll be signing up for whatever is available (there’s not much!), and then in my area there is a lottery system to actually get in. 

My trainer does NACSW exclusively, but I am also interested in AKC. For AKC I’m trying to decide if I have the skills for their entry level competition if I’m ready for NACSW NW1 competition. Thoughts? I guess it boils down to buried hides. I haven’t trained for those, but have a plan for training at home just need some supplies. I could also just not sign up for the buried portion of the trial.

Nice photos of your working poodle! He looks awesome while working. I hope to have some of Violet soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Newport said:


> Thoughts? I guess it boils down to buried hides. I haven’t trained for those, but have a plan for training at home just need some supplies. I could also just not sign up for the buried portion of the trial.


. I would think you are well prepared for AKC novice, except for buried and you don’t have to compete in buried. There’s also Handler Discrimination (searching for your odor, not birch, cypress, clove or anise) which you don’t have to do, and some trials don’t offer because of lack of space/time.

Novice is just buried in sand. It used to be buried in the ground, but that was a problem for winter trials if the ground was to frozen to dig and place a hide. AKC is now using plastic bins with metal baking cooling racks as a cover and they had a list of which bins match which cooling racks. Problem was when I went to buy them most items were no longer available. I believe these in this post are available. It shows them only partially filled with sand. A metal mesh tea ball is the scent vessel. The odor must be buried under 4” of sand .

When I train buried I start with the odor on top of the sand in the tea ball. When the dog is alerting properly, I start to cover it with sand, each round I place it deeper and deeper til we’re 4”. Once dogs are consistently doing well with buried 4”, I start to sprinkle some water on the sand. Buried is often held outside and if it’s damp or we get a little sprinkle of rain, the sand can “smell” different than a completely dry sand indoors. The first time I trialed in AKC buried, they were pretty wet from the off and on rain that morning. 





__





AKC Buried Hides | Canine Country Academy







www.caninecountryacademy.com





Also vehicles are part of exterior searches. Sometimes you’ll see the side of a vehicle used as one boundary, so you will only search one side. Another tricky thing is a vehicle(s) could be parked in the search area and the odor may be close to a vehicle but not on it vehicle, say 6” away on the ground hidden under gravel with the wind blowing the scent onto the car. Your dog may be drawn to and trained to do a complete vehicle search and may not be used to the concept of the working the odor back to source if it’s only focused on the vehicle, yet in other searches your dog would work back to source. Not all exterior searches have a vehicle. AKC requires the search area contain what is naturally found in that area. We can’t bring in outdoor furniture or kids toys. At my club‘s trial when we hold it at our building, we’re often searching hides hidden in grass, leaf debris or under gravel or stuck to a garbage can because we don’t have much outside.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@Skylar Thank you for the buried hides information. I’m hoping to be set up for training this soon. I’m adding a tea ball to my shopping list.

Also, the information about vehicles being a casual part of an exterior search- I’m so glad you mentioned this!! Not the kind of thing I would have wanted to discover at trial. Violet has done a lot of vehicle searches, but of course it’s always the whole vehicle. I need to train for a vehicle as distractor, I think.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

FDSA has a self-study class on AKC scentwork. It was done before they started water hides, though. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - NW600: Introduction to AKC Scent Work


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

And now he is NW3 Elite! Yesterday/Sunday we earned the third NW3 title to achieve NW3 Elite status. Which means fewer trials and more competition to get into them . (We were #30 and #69 on the wait lists for the next two NW3 trials that I entered.)

For those frustrated with this level, in the Saturday NW3 trial there was only one qualifier, while there were 10 qualifiers in our trial on Sunday. We didn't hear an explanation of why there was such a difference. It was warmer and windy on Sunday, both conditions that help odor spread. That made the exterior search in particular easy, with a 100% pass rate. It's best not to take it too seriously and to try and have a good time with your dog.

There's one Elite trial within commuting distance in November so I'll try for that. One of my friends recommends C-WAGS. And I want to volunteer more at trials. We're taking a handler scent discrimination class (virtual), which I'm excited about. We may still do more obedience (have a CD); utility looks like a blast.

Both of my dogs love, love, love nosework; though only one competes, they both train. I recommend it for anyone looking for an easy and low cost activity to enjoy with their dogs. It's a great way to tire dogs out by using their minds and noses on inclement days or when physical exercise isn't possible.


----------

